# Reply with favourite filmed (video) performance attached.



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

Okay, just insert a video attachment of your favourite video performance(s) of *anything* (if you have one).
This is mine.





- I realise this is incredibly vague, so apologies if you have difficulty deciding.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

See this thread

Pieces that have blown you away recently?


----------

